# Build MySQL With DTrace Support



## overmind (May 17, 2012)

Any idea how to build MySQL with DTrace support?

I've built it with:

[cmd=]make -DENABLE_DTRACE install clean[/cmd]

or:

[cmd=]make -WITH_DTRACE=1 install clean[/cmd]


----------

